# Going smaller



## Cab2004 (Sep 2, 2021)

Nat2ten said:


> thinking about selling my 2015 hpxs.
> View attachment 182498


details?


----------



## Nat2ten (Mar 8, 2016)

Nat2ten said:


> thinking about selling my 2015 hpxs.
> View attachment 182498





Cab2004 said:


> details?


sold.


----------



## Cab2004 (Sep 2, 2021)

Can’t beat that


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

😄 nice


----------



## 59441 (Oct 2, 2020)

Thats a nice bush ya got there.


----------

